
50% Cheaper GPUs for cloud-computing / Saving devs 50% compared to AWS - nickchandarana
Hey! I’m Nick from Drofika Labs. Felt it was only right to share this on here (posted on Reddit too), as we are in our current beta testing.<p>We used to process images for companies and then turn these images into 2D and 3D models but ran into a problem, we were used to processing images from 5k acres worth of land but then had a customer wanting us to process images from 250k acres of land.<p>We crunched the numbers and couldn’t afford the compute price AWS were charging us (Even with our credits etc - You know the story) and we couldn’t find another alternative to help us around this, apart from buying a bunch of servers (Which was a no, no - since we couldn’t afford them at the time).<p>So what did we do? Lucky for us, Charles (Our CTO) has a PhD in Multi-Core Processing. We reached out to GPU owners (miners for now) from all over the world to contribute their latent GPU power to our marketplace, so that small startups, Artificial Intelligence &#x2F; Machine Learning developers &#x2F;PhD students - all with low cloud budgets could get access to powerful GPUs (P100s etc) for at least 50% cheaper compared to the likes of AWS.<p>Let me know if you have any questions - or would like to join our beta program (if you’re a startup or a developer with cheap compute needs), fill the quick form out on our site.<p>We are currently saving AI&#x2F;ML developers from around 25 startups about 55% on their EC2 costs.<p>Our aim is to provide compute, cheaper … like significantly cheaper. (I have hopes for up to 85% cheaper than AWS but we’ll see).<p>And yes, we are on boarding more GPUs shortly (thanks to those that reached out in the previous post and have contributed their GPUs to us)<p>site: drofika.co
email: nick@drofika.co<p>Thanks!
======
ddorian43
How does your pricing compare to [https://www.hetzner.com/dedicated-
rootserver/ex51-ssd-gpu](https://www.hetzner.com/dedicated-
rootserver/ex51-ssd-gpu) ?

